# Pigeon Coop



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

WOW!

Now I'm _*REALLY*_ ashamed of my ragged old "coop"...

It's no wonder my birds don't always come back with competition like that!:lol:


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure to wear breathing protection when cleaning.


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

If you have squirrels like I do. It was a constant battle keeping them out of the coop. When I built the new coop my feed bill was cut in half. I used an elevated coop and metel siding like you did.They can no longer get inside. If you have a problem with them the only thing I would change would be to get rid of the legs on the outside pen and put your metel on the front also. If not they will go right up the side and onto the roof.
Outstanding job on the inside, it gave me a couple ideas to add to the inside of mine.


----------



## oleman (Oct 2, 2005)

Hope you folks don't mind this Buckeye joining in

Couple of nice pigeon coops---Thought I post a couple pics of mine




























coop is 8 X 16 feet----Coop part is made from walk in cooler panels---Plan to put a extension on left side like on right---going to house quail on left side--as you can see have bushes so not such a eyesore for neighbors:yikes:


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

oleman haven't heard from you in a long time. Is that other web site still up?


----------



## oleman (Oct 2, 2005)

Terry

yep still going---Post mostly on huntohio.net

I stop in a couple times a day here to see whats going on--just don't post --Lot of good post here even in off season

Hope all well with you and family


----------



## opeongo (Feb 13, 2007)

Hope your legs are feeling better Michelle now that a good job is complete. mike


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

One heck of a coop! Scott is right with his suggestions. Not only keep the feed stealers out, but also the **** that would be happy to dine on your birds. Good luck and never underestimate the determination of a predator!


----------

